# 6nh to 6ns help please



## h10dst (Mar 19, 2015)

Good point, just bit nervous. I'll re-connect to car and read svt again. So I'm looking for CMB_MEDIA in the big long svt list?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

h10dst said:


> Good point, just bit nervous. I'll re-connect to car and read svt again. So I'm looking for CMB_MEDIA in the big long svt list?


Yes.


----------



## h10dst (Mar 19, 2015)

So all connected and found the following


----------



## h10dst (Mar 19, 2015)

And found the bit with the 6nh bit in


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Your are good to go. Code EBT.


----------



## h10dst (Mar 19, 2015)

YES!!!!! All coded and working, Bluetooth streaming and iPhone works with Apple cable, album artwork looks good too!!!!! Thanks so much for your help. Now what can I do next ....... Text and emails on display would be nice.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

h10dst said:


> YES!!!!! All coded and working, Bluetooth streaming and iPhone works with Apple cable, album artwork looks good too!!!!! Thanks so much for your help. Now what can I do next ....... Text and emails on display would be nice.


:thumbup:


----------



## h10dst (Mar 19, 2015)

Cannot believe it worked straight away. I've looked at all the "cheat sheets" but they all appear to have German menus nicht aktiv etc mine are all English and easy to read. How do I change BMW logo to msport.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

h10dst said:


> Cannot believe it worked straight away. I've looked at all the "cheat sheets" but they all appear to have German menus nicht aktiv etc mine are all English and easy to read. How do I change BMW logo to msport.


You need to look at the cheat sheets for specific codes.

KOMBI => BMW_LOGO	= MPM

It requires 6WA Kombi though, and I suspect a car with CHAMP Head Unit likely does not have 6WA Kombi.


----------



## h10dst (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh ok is it best to search for what I can and can't do with a CHAMP HU first? I've read loads of chest sheets but not really understood the ecu and locations etc. I'll have another read. Maybe try door handle lights on reverse?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

h10dst said:


> Oh ok is it best to search for what I can and can't do with a CHAMP HU first? I've read loads of chest sheets but not really understood the ecu and locations etc. I'll have another read. Maybe try door handle lights on reverse?


I don't think any cheat sheet breaks Head Unit Codes down by Head Unit Type. You just need to see if the codes exist in your CHAMP CAFD, and then try coding them to see if they work.


----------



## h10dst (Mar 19, 2015)

Ok. I'll look. Also can you give me a brief explanation into BMW live. I am researching myself and think I need to add 6AL to the VO and save then code the HU-champ.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

6AL will not work with HU_CHAMP.


----------



## h10dst (Mar 19, 2015)

I guess champ is pretty basic then.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

h10dst said:


> I guess champ is pretty basic then.


Be glad you do not have HU_ENTRY.


----------



## h10dst (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh I guess that's the entry level then. Just looking now to see what else i can
Do.


----------



## h10dst (Mar 19, 2015)

Just been looking into different codes etc and I'm sure I don't have the option to expand the folders once read the VO to show the active not active settings etc


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

h10dst said:


> Just been looking into different codes etc and I'm sure I don't have the option to expand the folders once read the VO to show the active not active settings etc


What is I-Step Current of car?

http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403


----------



## h10dst (Mar 19, 2015)

Istep






and this is the level of folders I see


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

h10dst said:


> Istep
> View attachment 501879
> and this is the level of folders I see
> View attachment 501880


I don't know what it is you are trying to do, but you are in FA-Editor, looking at FP (Vehicle Profile). These folders do not expand to do anything. You can do nothing with FP as it is calculated based on FA.


----------



## h10dst (Mar 19, 2015)

Meant to be cannot code without sub code.


----------



## h10dst (Mar 19, 2015)

Successfully coded basic voice commands and door handle lights on reverse. Voice commands defo works I'll have to wait until I get home later to check door lights. I've taken a photo of my ecu's so I can check if I have the right ones before extended research for coding.


----------



## h10dst (Mar 19, 2015)

Looking at the 2TB SAT code at the moment. I have 318d msport auto with 205 in the SALAPA element (?) is there anything else I need to see if I have? Read loads of threads on it and from what I can see its swop 205 for 2TB


----------



## h10dst (Mar 19, 2015)

EGS 3000 Applikation_LC / LC aktiv Enable Launch Control 


EGS 3000 
Applikat
Sportschalter aktiv Enable Sport Auto Transmission (Part 1)
EGS 3000 
Sportschalter_alt aktiv Enable Sport Auto Transmission (Part 2)

@shawnsheridan can you help, I have 318d msport when i put the gearstick to the left I get the S1-S7 display but I've checked my VO and I have option 205 and not 2TB. Do I just need to swap there over like the 6NK 6NS I did the other day? Or do I need to code the Sportschalter also??


----------



## h10dst (Mar 19, 2015)

If I follow the attached instructions will this have any effect on the 6NS option I coded earlier this week?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

h10dst said:


> If I follow the attached instructions will this have any effect on the 6NS option I coded earlier this week?
> View attachment 502540


Not so long as 6NS is still in your FA.


----------



## h10dst (Mar 19, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not so long as 6NS is still in your FA.


So each time you modify a code in the FA it just overwrites the previous version? So in theory 6NS should stay there and 2TB will just be added, then the FA with 6NS and 2TB becomes the active FA? Sorry for going on but I'm really enjoying the research and coding


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

h10dst said:


> So each time you modify a code in the FA it just overwrites the previous version? So in theory 6NS should stay there and 2TB will just be added, then the FA with 6NS and 2TB becomes the active FA? Sorry for going on but I'm really enjoying the research and coding


Any time you VO Code, you get coding for only what is in FA. If both option codes are in FA, you get coding for both options. If only one option code is in FA, you get only coding for the one.


----------



## h10dst (Mar 19, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Any time you VO Code, you get coding for only what is in FA. If both option codes are in FA, you get coding for both options. If only one option code is in FA, you get only coding for the one.


I see. Can you look at my previous attachment and make sure I've written the steps right please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

h10dst said:


> I see. Can you look at my previous attachment and make sure I've written the steps right please.


They are correct.


----------



## h10dst (Mar 19, 2015)

Yes!!! I'm getting there slowly


----------



## h10dst (Mar 19, 2015)

Just out of interest any ideas why I have 205 in the VO but when I slide auto gearstick to the left I already have the S1-S7 display? My guess is that if I look in the applikat and EGS 3000 then I have Sportschalter already set to aktiv? Unless I have misunderstood what they do!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

h10dst said:


> Just out of interest any ideas why I have 205 in the VO but when I slide auto gearstick to the left I already have the S1-S7 display? My guess is that if I look in the applikat and EGS 3000 then I have Sportschalter already set to aktiv? Unless I have misunderstood what they do!


Your are likely already set to aktiv.


----------



## h10dst (Mar 19, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Your are likely already set to aktiv.


Hope so, then at least I am understanding things. Did you notice any real difference when you coded 2TB?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

h10dst said:


> Hope so, then at least I am understanding things. Did you notice any real difference when you coded 2TB?


None.


----------



## h10dst (Mar 19, 2015)

Great. I'll look forward to that then


----------



## h10dst (Mar 19, 2015)

All done and no difference here either. Apart from tyre pressure warning light on and chassis balance message but both went away after ignition switched off for 30mins


----------



## pmtf (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi,


I have an F20, equipped with the S6NHA radio and S606A navigation system. Is it possible to activate EBT? If so, can anyone help me?

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pmtf said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an F20, equipped with the S6NHA radio and S606A navigation system. Is it possible to activate EBT? If so, can anyone help me?
> 
> Thank you.


No enough infomation to know. What Head Unit does car have? HU_ENTRYNAV? HU_CHAMP? If HU_CHAMP, do you also have a Combox (CMB_MEDIA)?


----------



## pmtf (Nov 19, 2018)

Thank you for your help.

How can I know the Head Unit version? I don't have a Combox.


----------

